# The best way to respond to insults/crap is to smile



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

A Nowhere Man said:


>


this picture makes me sad.


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


>


I don't agree with that in all situations. Despite me myself being passive, I think we have to give people who insult us sometimes a dose of their medicine.

We should learn to be more open since our SA closes us to others.


----------



## Raavi (May 21, 2013)

retepe94 said:


> I don't agree with that in all situations. Despite me myself being passive, I think we have to give people who insult us sometimes a dose of their medicine.


Agreed. Sometimes just smiling away is seen as an invitation for more insults. This has happened to me many times. Well, actually I smiled more for want of a witty comeback than anything else (since witty comebacks MUST strike us after everyone has gone home). Point is, it worsened the situation and a few people made the classic "Oh, look at her, she never says anything, yadayada..." comment. Which boiled my blood. Underneath that plastered smile.

Sooo, the point is, we can't always keep accepting the insults/crap by hiding behind a smile. (I hope I could follow this more often.)


----------

